# What is the CB product Ashtrol???



## Johnny Ringo (Sep 9, 2008)

I know what it's for but I don't know what it is??? I'm thinking it may be just lime???? Anybody know for sure what it is??


----------



## bill's firewood (Sep 9, 2008)

I use hydrated lime.It seems to work fine and is a lot cheaper,about 7 dollars for 50lb bag.I work for a chemical company that sells it but we only sell it to industrial customers not for resale,so im not sure where else to get it.


----------



## MNGuns (Sep 9, 2008)

Lime was my guess as well. Check the feed store for barn lime perhaps..?


----------



## Jkebxjunke (Sep 9, 2008)

is there an ingredient list on the product? if not see if you can get a MSDS sheet on the product


----------



## mtfallsmikey (Sep 10, 2008)

Only thing the website sez is that it is a "PH modifier"...if that's the case, lime would work as well....makes the ash more alkaline, I guess.


----------



## mtfallsmikey (Sep 19, 2008)

*Update:*

Talked to my dealer...he sez Ashtrol looks like lime, smells like lime, mfr. does not list ingredients


----------



## Jkebxjunke (Sep 19, 2008)

ask your dealer for the MSDS sheet on the product... if he is carrying the product they I believe he is required to have it.


----------



## NEK VT (Dec 24, 2011)

*cheaper than ashtrol*

This is cheaper than ashtrol, and i beleive is nearly the same thing
Rutland Fire Clay Company - Stove, Chimney, Fireplace maintenance and Hearth Repair Products.


----------



## Iska3 (Dec 24, 2011)

Ashtrol 

All it does is neutralize any acids that may be in the wood ash or clinkers, its pretty much just barn or plant lime. It keeps the firebox from rusting around the ash line which can happen when burning green wood. 

When I got my CB, the dealer told me to rake the coals from one side and put one teaspoon along the wall to prevent rusting caused by the ash and the following day do the same thing to the other side and on the third day do the front.

Later in the day, he told me to save myself a few bucks and buy Barn Lime or Plant Lime. I used barn lime for the first year and now I picked up a bag of Garden Lime when it was on sale in the fall. It’s so cheap that I put a half cup along the sides and the front and leave in mixed in with the ash until I remove them. This Garden/ Plant Lime is very fine and it looks like Ashtrol, smells like Ashtrol and If you think about it, too much ash on your garden will raise the PH in the soil. So you put lime on the garden to lower the PH. :msp_ohmy: 

Ashtrol has nothing to do with removing the creosote so don’t count on it for that.


----------



## Fifelaker (Dec 24, 2011)

I use field chalk. I was president for our little league for 6 years I buy it from a farm products store for $5.50 50# bag. Check with your high school and see who they get theirs from


----------



## Iska3 (Dec 24, 2011)

Fifelaker said:


> I use field chalk. I was president for our little league for 6 years I buy it from a farm products store for $5.50 50# bag. Check with your high school and see who they get theirs from



Yep! Nothing more than white barn lime in a powder form.


----------

